# Northstar 500



## JPITTSCONST (Jun 3, 2012)

hey yo ! newbie ! just bought a northstar 500 with issues...hope to get some feedback...biggest thing is a blown up barient 21 self tailing winch...seems to work ok..however its missing the jaws and drum ??? need one ! is there a harken equivilant ? Been racing uldb's forever and now its crusing time and im clueless..btw the atomic 4 is kaput and the poor fellow that owned her before was in the process of fixing it when he had an untimely, to be sure ,heart attack and died...looks like he was about to re install the head to the engine.....i be needing some advice on super sleuthing this conumdrum...sweet heavy glass boat...looks like she will go to weather like crazy...i guess surfing is out of the question but I am landlocked now and thats that ! JP


----------

